# Stock Trailer Advice



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I'm in need of a stock trailer, it won't have more than 2 or 3 Dexters in at once, will probably only get used once or twice a year. So what do I buy? It has to be bumper pull.
I need to know what length would be best 12' 14' or 16'? Do I buy one with a door that just opens or slides as well? Do I need one that is partitioned or not? One with an escape door or not? What is the difference between a stock trailer and a horse trailer? It seems I may have to buy new as around this area used are not that common or they are totally trashed. What should I expect to pay for basic new in the sizes I need? This is one time I wish we were still in Texas, they have lots of choice in trailers.

Carol K


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

For hauling livestock only once or twice a year, it would be more economical to hire it done rather than sink $3,000.00 or more into a trailer. The advantage of an escape door is extremely high if you get into a situitation where it is needed. The slide rear door is better if you want to seperate the hauled critters at different places. A divider works wonders if you haul different types of stock at the same time. 

The differance in a horse trailer and a livestock trailer is horse trailer has seperate stalls within, this prevents load shift which can be crutical going around curves, and horses being higher than cows have a higher center of gravity. Horse trailers also feature better wind shield than livestock trailers.

Here, in the deep south, we use canvas toped trailers; the metal top trailers hold major amounts of heat which is stressfull to critters. Also make sure the floor is skid resistant; and most important, make sure there is no open space at the floor level where feet and legs can become injured. The trailer wall should be at least 2 feet high before there is an opening.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Hi Mitch, yes you are right about the economics of it all, but I've struggled the last 3 years with borrowing (which I hate to do) and coordinating everything with the butchers and the borrowers and it's just more trouble than it's worth, that's also one reason why I'd like second hand, but I've been looking for a while and most of the stuff is pretty wrecked looking. Thanks for pointing out the diffrences between the two, hadn't thought about the horse and shifting, now I know why they seperate them!

Carol


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

For only 2 or 3 small cows I would think a 12 foot trailer would work just fine.

The only time we use the partition is when we are hauling cows with baby calves or once when I hauled a mare and stallion cross country. We usually don't need it.

I like an escape door, it's just darn convenient.

If you get a wood floor, be sure to keep it cleaned out after use. It will make the floor last much longer.

Jena


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Most of the stock trailers you will find will have all the doors you refered to. A center door is important to force at least half of your load to stay up in the front of the trailer.. If the rear gets much heavier than the front it will lift up on your bumper and make the truck weave around. Could cause a wreck. If you can't find a used trailer, you could try an ad in the ag section of the newspaper. A 16 foot trailer is just as easy to get around with as a 12 footer.. If you ever want to haul lumber or a load of furniture or something you wouldn't dream of, the 16 foot trailer is the best. I bought an old trailer for $500 and had plates welded over the rusted out places. I put a new 2 inch treated floor in it. The new floor was so slick that the cows couldn't keep from sliping and falling.. I took a cattle panel and stapled it to the floor. That made it hard to clean out unless I used a hose. Rubber stall mats might work on the floor.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm, never thought about using it for other stuff, that's why this forum is so cool, others think of what you forget!
I'm thinking I could also use it to go get hay, building materials etc Oh DUH, I also do pigs every year, it would save putting them in the small trailer with no top on it!! Then there is going to the fam store for stuff, the more I think about it, the more I think I'd use it more than twice a year now. Oh and my kids have motorcycles and 4 wheelers. Yikes, I'm thinking 14 or 16 would be better!!
Thanks to you all, if you think of other stuff let me know,

Carol


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

Carol, we have a 20' gooseneck. Like you, we looked for ages and found the used trailers were pretty scary. Our trailer can be divided in two by a swinging door at the midpoint...this is really handy if I'm loading cattle or lambs alone...put a cow on, lock her in the front half, put another cow on etc. Reduces stress on both me and the livestock.
The rear door has a slider about 30" wide or the entire rear door swings open. Makes for a wonderful cargo trailer, moving van (if well cleaned), you name it.
Floor is planks with rubber stall material on top, good footing for the critters and easily hosed clean.

The gooseneck hauls really nice but I have to take the truck cap on and off to use it. Another time I would opt for a bumper-pull, should cost less too.

I haul with a Ford F-250, a good match for this size trailer. My trailer has electric brakes on both axles. I don't know your state laws with respect to gross weight, brakes required etc etc etc. Please haul safely...you need to be able to stop too!

The horsey set around here go for high buck aluminum trailers. Go for steel for price and durability. Talk to different trailer dealers, I found significant price differences.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Len, you are right about hauling safely. We are used to towing (not livestock though) we used to travel around the country towing a 36' travel trailer with a suburban, had some scary moments when people think you can just stop on a dime :no: We would probably put electric brakes on it( that's hubbys dept.!) if it didn't have them.
I'm starting to think that the middle door may be a good feature to have, 

thanks.

Carol


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

All the doors will most likely be removeable.. I could haul an 800 Ford tractor with a loader on it when the doors were removed on my 16 footer. Good place to keep things out of the rain such as a load of hay that you don't want to unload right away. Also a safe place to house a new animal for a few days until it gets used to you and weaned away from its old surroundings. When you put something in there, you can count on it being there until you release it. 
A stock trailer is a good thing. The electric brakes are manditory. In Ind any trailer over 3000 gross weight requires a breakaway switch which will apply the trailer breaks if it comes loose from the truck.


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

Carol, with a 36' you have more trailer miles than I do. I know what you mean about other drivers...I try to leave myself lots of stopping distance...more reaction time too.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

have you checked with any of the shadetree welders in you area they can build a trailer on the low side of price?or they can rebuild a junk one also jest something to think about.


----------



## Ken in Minn (Nov 10, 2002)

james dilley said:


> have you checked with any of the shadetree welders in you area they can build a trailer on the low side of price?or they can rebuild a junk one also jest something to think about.




Hi carol
I bought a used 16 ft, goose neck stock trailer for $1500.00. It had been rebuilt. When I got it home I put in another diveder. Now I can devide the trailer in half or into thirds, or leave it wide open the full lenth. It has four wheel breaks. I pull this trailer with an S-10 Chevy pick-up. Full load out of Neb. and averaged 15 miles to the gal. I had a plate built under neith the pick up box. and welled to the frame. Have a hole drilled thou the floor of the box. When I want to pull the trailer, I just screw the ball in and hook up the trailer. When not using the trailer, I just unscrew the ball, and still have a nice flat floor in the pick- up. Works very well for me.

Ken in Minn


----------

